# Hello from Texas



## Riverdog (Feb 15, 2015)

Just wanted to say hello. Been reading the forum for a couple of years now and decided it's was time to join. 
While looking to set up a little jon boat for river running, I stumbled on this jet boat section. I found my new passion and want to thank all of you. 
My boat is 2013 1752 SS blazer with a mercury 60/40. Bought in Missouri. Mostly run the Lower Colorado river.


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for finally joining! :beer:


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard, pretty sure I've seen a few of your video's on youtube. Pretty neat.


----------



## amk (Feb 15, 2015)

That looks like around Elgin. I ride in wharton mostly but we used to hunt around altair and columbus


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 16, 2015)

It's fairly close to Elgin.
Lil' Blue Rude, I think I have watched just about every outboard jet YouTube video from Missouri there is. Those are the ones that got me hooked. 
The attached picture was my computer desktop for about a year. Can't remember which member I snagged this from, but looks like heaven to me.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 17, 2015)

Welcome from Katy,Texas


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 20, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Welcome from Katy,Texas




That's close to the Brazos river. Have you ever done any river running on it?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 20, 2015)

No sir, but I've been on the Colorado in Sealy.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 21, 2015)

Riverdog said:


> It's fairly close to Elgin.
> Lil' Blue Rude, I think I have watched just about every outboard jet YouTube video from Missouri there is. Those are the ones that got me hooked.
> The attached picture was my computer desktop for about a year. Can't remember which member I snagged this from, but looks like heaven to me.


That place is heaven for sure! Current River. Yeah the first and last boats are my cousins boats. I'd painted the white motor on the end and I've rebuilt the white motor in the middle, all of them are pretty slick boats.


----------

